

Code in the cloud with your favorite OS X text editor - raingrove
http://blog.nitrous.io/2013/07/09/nitrous-for-mac.html

======
chatmasta
I assume one of the main benefits of cloud coding is that every developer has
access to the same code and environment. How does this application handle
multiple people working at once on the same code?

Also, why would somebody choose this over editing files locally and committing
to github? People can do that in one click if they want.

~~~
iamclovin
We don't have support for multiple people working on the same code yet (at
least with the Mac app).

But the benefit of editing locally and committing to Github is that that's not
typically work flow - with Nitrous.IO for Mac - you can edit code, run tests
(or refresh a page), make more edits, run tests again, repeat, and when you're
done, then commit to a remote git repo (all with your dev environment being in
the cloud, making it accessible from anywhere)

------
thejosh
What is this coded in, wouldn't it be possible to create a Linux or something
version too?

~~~
iamclovin
Versions of the app for different OS's are in the pipeline

------
cldr
What advantage does this have over mounting a network file system (or whatever
it's called)?

~~~
Tloewald
They've done a nice job of implementing seamless ssh and tunneling, and it is
free to start with. Aside from that, not much.

~~~
iamclovin
well there's a file-system sync too, so you can edit code locally and it gets
synced in real time with your cloud-based box. This enables you to use
SublimeText, Textmate, MacVim or any OS X text editor but with your entire dev
environment being hosted on the cloud.

------
kunai
It's important to note that this means that your code is instantaneously
updated to the cloud with remote box SSH directly from your OS X machine, not
that you can somehow virtualize your favorite text editor and use it to edit
code from a browser.

